# Phone Stuck on logo screen



## AlifinaVee (Jan 30, 2021)

So my moto e5 cruise was working perfectly fine all day. It then got on a low battery and suddenly it started saying "this app has stopped working" with like a bunch of the apps on my phone and it kept doing that. I was confused but sort of ignored it and then I got annoyed and was going to screen shot all my apps and stuff before I factory reset because I have google photos so i wasn't worried. It wouldnt take the screenshot so I tried to go factory reset as soon as i almost did so it took me to the logo screen and just stayed there. I then tried to do the reboot thing but it says i dont have any backups and when I try to factory reset it just takes me back to the logo screen


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 3, 2021)

AlifinaVee said:


> So my moto e5 cruise was working perfectly fine all day. It then got on a low battery and suddenly it started saying "this app has stopped working" with like a bunch of the apps on my phone and it kept doing that. I was confused but sort of ignored it and then I got annoyed and was going to screen shot all my apps and stuff before I factory reset because I have google photos so i wasn't worried. It wouldnt take the screenshot so I tried to go factory reset as soon as i almost did so it took me to the logo screen and just stayed there. I then tried to do the reboot thing but it says i dont have any backups and when I try to factory reset it just takes me back to the logo screen


is the partitioning table arlight?
if not you will the re flasher
i cannot remeber for the life of me what its called for motos


----------

